# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  [FAQ]Modifier un fichier zip

## troumad

Bonjour

Aprs avoir longtemps cherch et rien trouv, je propose 1 entre pour la FAQ :

Ajouter un fichier dans une archive :


```

```

----------


## Invit(e)

Bonjour,

Merci, a a l'air efficace.

Cela dit, quelle bibliothque utilises tu ? zlib ?

PS : pour plus de lisibilit, je mettrais les commentaires au dessus des lignes contenant les appels  la bibliothque

----------


## troumad

J'utilise libzip sous Linux.
http://www.nih.at/libzip/libzip.html

Je cherche  voir comment l'installer dans un mon o tout est plus compliqu : Windows.

----------


## troumad

J'ai beau ruser je n'arrive  rien sous Windows...
J'ai inclus les sources de libzip dans mon projet => sans problme sous Linux. Sous windows, je suis arriv  faire la compilation, mais rien d'autres, l'excution se apsse sans problme, mais je ne compresse rien  ::(: 

libzip marche correctement sauf pour fermer le fichier zip  ::(: 
L'erreur se fait dans le fichier zip_dirent.c  la ligne 240 suite  une erreur retourne par la fonction fread.

----------

